# microgynon to delay periods?



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi I am really confused   so would appreciate any help any of you can offer.

As you will see from my signature i have already comleted 5 rounds of clomid and have been give 5 more months while on the waiting list for IVF.  My problem is that dh works offshore 2 wks home 2wks away and at the moment he goes away just before my most fertile days  .  i discussed this when i was at my follow up appoint with consultant and he told me just to take the pill to delay my cycles.  i was a bit confused by this and asked for provera which we have done before but he said no need and to just use the pill.  now i am a bit unsure how to do this as if you were taking the pill normally then you would have it for 21 days and then have seven free days with bleed starting few days after last pill, but this still makes things wrong.  what i was wondering is if you can take microgynon for 30 - 35 days without a break and then stop - would you then have a bleed a few days after the las pill as with 21 days??

i don't really want to take the pill as it seems totally illogical as for what we are trying to do but if thats what i am told to do who am i to argue


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

didnt wana read n run. SOrry i know nothin bout this hun so cant help, but if ur still avin doubts phone cons on mon or try gettin an appointment wae gp. They will explain it 4 u. Even look on internet 4 advice. Hope u find somehing bout it


----------



## loulou09 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi,

I wouldn't  know what to do in your situation, but I was taking mycrogynon for 11 years and I used to take 2 packets back to back if I didnt want to have a period during a certain time. At the time, I didn't have any problems, but I stopped taking it in December 08 and have been TTC ever since. I've only had 5 periods since I stopped taking it but I don't know if it is linked (my cycles are between 35 and 69 days)

Good luck x


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

doh i read this wrong lol.

I use 2 always take the pill an a month longer or wk longer or whatever i needed n when i stopped takin it after the date i didnt want af 4 then af would come as normal, thats just me though. 

xx


----------

